# 150 Gallon BGK, Electric Blue Acara and Geophagus Tapajos Tank.



## AndyDyck (May 31, 2021)

Hello Everyone!

I just found our about this forum/website and decided to start this journal. Im 17 and I live in Abbotsford and I have been in the hobby since mid 2018. This tank is my biggest tank yet and a dream come true.

Ive had the tank for about 1½-2 years but was unable to set it up due to renovations. I finally was able to start setting it up about 1½-2 months ago.

For filtration I have 4 sponge filters and a smaller canister I got for free from my uncle.

For heating it has 2 250 watt Ehiem heaters.

So far the stocking is:
1x Black Ghost Knife
1x Bristlenose Pleco
3x Electric Blue Acara
Im planning on adding another 2 Electric Blue Acara and five Geophagus Tapajos.
It had 10 Bronze Corydoras in it but I decided to take them back to the store.

For plants it has some Java Fern, Anubias and some Duck Weed.

Here is a picture from when it was first up.









Here is a semi current photo.









Here is a few photos of the Current livestock

























Any advice/tips and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndyDyck (May 31, 2021)

Just got the Geos from fish addicts! Also got some hornwort.


----------



## AndyDyck (May 31, 2021)

Got two more Electric Blue Acara from pet lovers as they are my lfs. Also got some prazipro because I saw some flashing and rubbing up on rocks, I think its gill flukes because i dont see any white spots. Ill keep this post updated on how the treament goes.

Current stocking is:
1x Black Ghost Knife
1x Bristlenose Pleco
5x Electric Blue Acara
5x Geophagus Topajos
This stocking is final and will be the permanent stocking for this set up.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome and great looking tank. The Blue Acara's and Geos are going to look great as they mature and color up


----------



## AndyDyck (May 31, 2021)

Here is a photo I just took of the tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice bro. I got 6 tapajos in my 180. I got mine from fish addicts at the same size as yours. Give it about a year and the colours should pop.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Nice bro. I got 6 tapajos in my 180. I got mine from fish addicts at the same size as yours. Give it about a year and the colours should pop.


Very nice 👍👍


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good! What did you do for cycling that tank? BGK and Geos are so classic, love it. Where did you get the rock from?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. You should consider getting a background to put behind the tank. It would look much better. I like the rock work.


----------



## AndyDyck (May 31, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Nice bro. I got 6 tapajos in my 180. I got mine from fish addicts at the same size as yours. Give it about a year and the colours should pop.


I cant for all the fish to be full grown and coloured up, that tank will look amazing.


----------



## AndyDyck (May 31, 2021)

For those asking about the rocks and how I cycled it here are your answers. I got most of the rocks at a rock yard here in abbotsford, the rocks are bassalt. The other more river looking rocks I got at a river near harison and i tested them with acid to make sure they where safe. Also grabbed one rock from my backyard because I needed more cover/hiding places. I cycled the tank by pouring ammonia in, it was well over 8ppm in the water. I then bought a bottle of seachem stability and dosed it according to the directions on the bottle until it ran out as I got a small bottle just to kickstart the cycle. The tank cycled in about 2½-3 weeks, meaning there was only nitrate present. I did as big of a water change as I could and tested the water to see around 10ppm of nitrate. I then added all the fish over 3 weeks to a month. All the fish seem to be doing mostly fine, I did see some flashing but there where no white spots. Im guessing the flashing was due to flukes so im currently treating with prazipro. By the way pet lovers still sells meds as they have a vet license.


----------



## AndyDyck (May 31, 2021)

TomC said:


> Very nice. You should consider getting a background to put behind the tank. It would look much better. I like the rock work.


What would you suggest for a background? It would be to much work to empty it and paint the back. Im guessing a 3d bacground for a tank of this size would be fairly pricey.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2020)

You can buy black backgrounds at fish stores. Just tape it to the back. I painted mine b4 I started. You could diy one from YouTube. Cheaper than dropping 5-7 bills on a real 3d background.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Even just place a coloured board behind it. If you ever get out to Cloverdale, I could sell you some 20 inch high plastic black or blue background, but it wouldnt be hard to find something that fits.


----------



## AndyDyck (May 31, 2021)

I probably couldn't get out to cloverdale. The back was painted blue when got it but me and a couple friends spent a couple hours scraping it off. For some reason I dont like blue backgrounds but ill see what I can do about getting a black background on.


----------



## rshew (3 mo ago)

Very Nice AndyDyck,

Who/Where did you buy your tank from, I’m looking at getting a similar size ?
Thanks


----------

